
Bionic Beaver 18.04 LTS to use Xorg by default - reddotX
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/26/bionic-beaver-18-04-lts-to-use-xorg-by-default/
======
fwsgonzo
I just recently had a problem with Wayland where qemu with VGA would not start
at all, complaining about SDL not being able to find a video device. I
eventually tried just logging out and then into Xorg and then it started
working again. EDIT: had to run qemu with root which may have been a factor

------
usr1106
Only 15 points after 22 hours... For Linux desktop users (well, the technical
ones) this story should be interesting news. Looks like nobody bothers to get
excited anymore after so many years of hopes and disappointments.

------
rdtsc
I don't blame them. I had to switch to Xorg as well after a while. Wayland
wouldn't allow launching gui applications which required sudo. Had to manually
run xhost beforehand. Drag and drop was broken and a few other issues.

~~~
tuchsen
I've run into similar issues and had to switch back to Xorg. Aside from the
major issues, the small things really killed my enthusiasm for Wayland. The
one that really forced me back to Xorg is an extension for Gnome called "No
Title Bar" no longer working. It's such a small thing that I don't expect
anyone else to be excited about it, but for me, Gnome just doesn't feel right
anymore without it.

I wonder what percentage of 17.10 users have similar nitpicks and switched
back. I like the promised enhanced security and performance of Wayland, but
it's gonna hurt when they do force the switch.

